

Is PowerPoint the only option for creating slides to pitch a VC with? - thesnark

Is it acceptable to create a presentation (to pitch your product) with LaTeX + beamer?  Here are the pros/cons as I seem them:<p>Pros:
  - PDF files can be opened on any platform
  - If you only use vector based graphics in your presentation it tends to look cleaner
  - You have more control over how to layout your presentation<p>Cons:
  - You have more control over how to layout your presentation... wasting time?
  - Not immediately obvious that what you are sending is a presentation?
  - Everyone expects powerpoint?<p>What do you guys think?
======
pedalpete
Check out prezi.com. A much better paradigm for presentations as they are non-
sequential (or at least it doesn't have to be sequential).

It's flash based, so it is highly likely that anybody can view it, but it is
probably best in the environment where you are controlling the presentation.

------
rms
Yeah, don't see why you couldn't use a .pdf, I would just make sure to refer
to it as your slide deck in the body of the email.

